# Tranquility Shawl - Lovely!



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

http://knittingnuances.com/designs/catagories/scarves/tranquility-shawl/index.html

I love this shawl! I'm sure it will be a challenge to learn the cast on edge and probably some other things but I want to give it a try!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> http://knittingnuances.com/designs/catagories/scarves/tranquility-shawl/index.html
> 
> I love this shawl! I'm sure it will be a challenge to learn the cast on edge and probably some other things but I want to give it a try!


That's a gorgeous shawl. Best of luck.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Go for it! I am so glad you like it. 

If you have any questions you need only ask.  (the designer)


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, ahhh. What color, yarn type?


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

lcunitz said:


> Go for it! I am so glad you like it.
> 
> If you have any questions you need only ask.  (the designer)


Thanks, I will!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like you'll not only get a gorgeous shawl, but will learn some techniques along the way. Win-win!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

we want pics when done :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely. I made one of these several years ago. Found the pattern in a very old booklet and decided to give it a try. I used 3 single plys of Shetland wool in blues and turquise to get a different look.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful shawl! Show us the finished piece, please!


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

This site looks fabulous. Deinitely bookmarked


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice the pattern first before making the shawl. I did this pattern on a scarf for my mother-in-law and made the mistake of using mohair. Don't use anything fuzzy; can't unknit if you make a mistake. And don't forget your lifelines. They are a lifesaver.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Becca said:


> Practice, practice, practice the pattern first before making the shawl. I did this pattern on a scarf for my mother-in-law and made the mistake of using mohair. Don't use anything fuzzy; can't unknit if you make a mistake. And don't forget your lifelines. They are a lifesaver.


Good advice! Thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is so pretty. Would like to see photos when you finish it.


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful color too..... thanks for the link.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this lovely shawl pattern. I got this web site link a few days ago for her innovative edge stitches which is a free download . I am working on them and can say that her PDF's are clear and easy to follow. i hadn't explored all the patterns yet, but obviously that should be done ASAP :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

